# كليوبترا السابعة



## thelife.pro (21 أبريل 2007)

كليوبترا .... اسطورة بكل معنى الكلمة 
هذا الموضوع منقول ويبين لنا قصة كليوبترا وقدرتها على العودة الى مصر واستلام الحكم 
وعن احلام كليوبترا بإيصال ابنها الى حكم روما 
قصة جميلة جدا 
لا تفتوها 
من الممكن ان اجلب قصة تفصيلية اكثر 
لانه يوجد هنا عدة مواقف غير مذكورة  







كيلوبترا أصبحت ملكة مصر والحاكم الاخير في السلالة الملكية البطلمية التي انشأها بطليموس الأول عام 323 ق . م الذي كان قائدا في جيش الفاتح المقدوني الاسكندر الأكبر , وكانت تحمل لقب " الملكة المحبة لأبيها " 
وأطلق على كليوباترا بـ ( كيلوباترا السابعه ) لأنها كانت الملكة السابعة من السلاله المقدونية التي تحمل الاسم نفسه
جلست كيلوباترا على عرش مصر عام 51 م . ق بعد وفاة والدها بطليموس الثاني 

استولى الاوصياء على شقيق كليوباترا بطليموس الصغير و السلطه عام 48 ق . م وخلعوا كليوباترا من عن العرش وفي ذلك الوقت وصل يوليوس قيصر بالاسكندريه التي كانت عاصمة مصر بذلك الوقت التقى يوليوس قيصر بكليوباترا 
هزم يوليوس قيصر Julius ceaser ( الصورة المقابلة ) المعارضين لكليوباترا وغرق بطليموس الثالث عشر وهو يحاول الهرب و اعاد يوليوس قيصر كليوباترا الى العرش مع شقيق آخر لها هو بطليموس الرابع عشر في عام 47 ق. م وضعت كليوباترا غلاما و ادعت انه ابن يوليوس قيصر وسمته قيصرون
لبت كليوباترا عام 46 ق . م دعوة قيصر وذهبت هي وابنها قيصرون و اخوها بطليموس الرابع عشر الى روما و ظلت هناك حتى عام 44 ق . م وذلك بعد قامت مجموعه من اشراف روما الارستقراطيين بقتل يوليوس قيصر .
عادت كليوباترا الي مصر ودبرت قتل اخيها بطليموس الرابع عشر حتى يتمكن ابنها قيصرون من الحكم
قدم مارك انطوني عام 41 ق . م ( الصورة المقابلة ) دعوه الى كليوباترا  لزيارته في طرسوس في آسيا الصغرى المعروف ان سمير اميس كانت ملكة لآشور وبابل واتسع ملكها الى بلاد فارس ... وتذكر الروايات ان عندها توجهت كيلوباترا لمقابلة انطونيو اقامت على شرفه ولائم وتزوجها عام 37 ق . م و انجبت منه 3 اطفال وه م: اسكندر هيليوس , كيلوباترا سيلين , بطليموس فيلاديلفوس عمل مال انطوني وكليوبترا معا لتحقيق اهدافهما وكان انطوني يعتقد ان ثروة مصر ستساعده ليصبح الحاكم الوحيد لروما اما كيلوباترا كانت تامل ان تضع اولادها خصوصا قيصرون في سلسلة حكام روما بينما فشلت بالسياسة مع يوليوس قيصر .
في عام 34 ق. م عين مارك انطوني كليوباترا حاكمه على مصر و قيرص و كريت و سورية ومنح اولاده و ابنته من كليوباترا كثيرا من الاراضي التي كان يحكمها الاسكندر الاكبر
تلك التصرفات اغضبت الحكام المشاركين لمارك انطوني في الحكم كذلك مناقسيه
كما ان اوكتافيوس كان يعتبر كليوباترا امرأه جشعة ذات اطماع واسعة في عام 32 ق. م أعلن اوكتافيوس الحرب على مارك انطوني و خسرت قوات مارك انطوني و كليوبترا معركة اكتيوم على الشاطئ الغربي من اليونان عام 31 ق . م

جزيرة البوسيدوم التي كانت تحوي معبد بوسيدون، حيث كان يوجد في تلك المنطقة رصيف بحري أنشأه مارك أنطوني، وأقام في نهاية لسانه قصره الذي اعتزل فيه بعد هزيمته العام 30 قبل الميلاد أمام أوكتافيوس
عادت كليوباترا و مارك انطوني الى الاسكندريه و بعد شهور عاد اوكتافيوس لملاحقتهما وبعد ان وصل و قواته الى مصر عام 30 ق . م
أشاعت كليوباترا انها انتحرت و سمع مارك انطوني النبأ فطعنه نفسه بالخنجر حزنا عليها وحمله اتباعه الى كليوباترا حيث لفظ انفاسه الاخيره بين ذراعيها
اعتقدت كليوباترا ان اوكتافيوس سوف يهينها على الملأ في روما فحاولت ان تعقد السلام معه لكنها فشلت
  أرادت كليوباترا أن تشارك يوليوس قيصر Juluis ceaser ومارك انطوني القائدين الرومانيين حكم العالم عن طريق الزواج وتصبح ملكة , ولكنها أنضمت إلى مارك أنطونى Mark Anthony الصورة المقابلة 

في سنة 1996 م عثر على جزيرة انترودس، وهي جزيرة لها ميناء صناعي وعليها قصر كليوباترا الملكي. كما عثر على سفينة قديمة بطول 35 متراً وعرض 8 أمتار. حدد تاريخها عن طريق التحليل بالكربون 14 بالقرن الأول قبل الميلاد أو بالقرن الأول الميلادي. كما عثر على حلي ذهبية هي عبارة عن خاتمين من الذهب يرجعان إلى القرن الأول الميلادي.

أنتحار كليوباترا 

فى فجر أحد أيام منتصف أغسطس 8 / 30 ق. م قدم أحد خدام الملكة كيلوباترا ثعبان الكوبرا وسيلة أنتحارها بعد أن سمعت بهزيمة صديقها القائد الرومانى مارك أنطونيوس فى الحرب , وكان ثعبان الكوبرا السامة قد ظلت شعار للملكية فى العصر البطلمى تعلو هامات الملوك , أو كانت زوجاً من الثعابين إذا جاز لنا أن نصدق قول الشعراء الرومان فرجيل وهوراس وبروبيرتيوس Propertius وقد ذكر بعض المؤرخين أن الكتف الملكية اليسرى هى التى تلقت اللدغة الأولى القاتبة وقال آخرون أنه الثدى الأيسر العارى 


انتحرت كليوباترا في حالة اليأس هذه بان وضعت حيه سامه على صدرها وكان الغازى  الجديد أوكتافيوس قيصر يأمل أن تسير الملكة التى تحكم مصر فى موكب نصرته فى روما ولكنه سرعان ما وارى جثمانها وأتجه لتنظيم الحكومة , فأعلن ضمه مصر لسلطان الشعب الرومانى , وجاء أعلانه فى جملة قصيرة للغاية لا تضم أكثر من خمس كلمات وأختيرت هى (1) : 

وقد لقب أكتافيوس بالمبجل  Augustus حتى نهاية حكمة وتخليدا لضمه مصر إلى الأمبراطورية الرومانية أطلق أسمه على الشهر الذى ضم فيه مصر عقب الحرب الأهلية ضد أنطونيوس (2) 

 وبعد وفاتها قتل الرومان قيصرون خشية ان يطالب بالامبراطورية الرومانية كوريث ليوليوس قيصر وولي عهده , 
رويت قصة كليوباترا عدة مرات في الادب كما كتبت للمسرح في مسرحية ( انطونيو وكليوباترا ) لوليام شكسبير كذلك مسرحية ( كل شيئ من اجل الحب ) 1977 للانجليزي جون درايدن ومسرحية ( قيصر وكليوبترا )للايرلندي جورج برناردشو و المسرحية اشعريه مصرع كليوباترا للشاعر احمد شوقي

بتمنى تكون عجبتكم  
سلاااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كليوبترا السابعة*

موضوع جميل .
لكن سؤال : 
متأكد من أن هذه التمثال لكليوباترا ؟


----------



## thelife.pro (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كليوبترا السابعة*

لا


----------



## thelife.pro (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كليوبترا السابعة*

ماني متأكد من التمثال 
بس الموضوع بيتحدث عن كليوبترا 
هههههههههههههههه

لا والله التمثال ما بعرف اذا كان لكليوبترا 

على كل حال اذا كان لغير حدا بكون الموضوع مزدوج 
وشي حلو 
رح اتأكد


----------



## thelife.pro (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كليوبترا السابعة*

اي الها 
لكان لمين لامها 
على فكرة قال كليوبترا بتشبه امها 
معقول التمثال يكون لام كليوبترا 
هههههههههههههه

لا عنجد 90% التمثال لكليوبترا 

ولا شايفني حمصي قلت اسلبها عليه شوي 
اه 
حكي ليش ساكت 
هههههههههههههههههههه

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كليوبترا السابعة*



thelife.pro قال:


> اي الها
> لكان لمين لامها
> على فكرة قال كليوبترا بتشبه امها
> معقول التمثال يكون لام كليوبترا
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه !
بالعاده بتفهني على الطاير :yahoo: !!!
لازم تتوقع انو عندي اٍضافه ....صح ؟
المهم :
شوف هالموضوع ......و قارن .
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15746
كنت حابب نتوسع شوي بس....و نربط المعلومات مع بعضها .
أهلين خاااااااااااااال .


----------



## thelife.pro (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كليوبترا السابعة*

امرك نتوسع نتوسع 
متل ما بتحب خال 
شو فيها يعني انت المعلم وبعد مافي 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------

